

We need your help - wittytom

Hey guys,<p>Not sure if this accepted here but just don&#x27;t know where to head to.<p>We are three guys working on this relocation platform that connects international students going abroad with apartments.<p>We just completed our MVP and its kinda exciting but we need to start doing some offline business which includes taking pictures of apartments and we have gotten total 30 apartments.<p>We need a small angel around to hire an interior photographer &amp; marketing<p>We need support.<p>If you think this is a good fit, please email me @ hassan@roomlify.com<p>Thanks
======
caminante
Read the FAQ and the Guidelines.

Your post is too general (headline, questions, are you recruiting or looking
for "help?" do you want feedback on your product?)

